# Georgina K Dunbar



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Once again can I appeal to SN's fishing fraternity who may have a picture of this vessel. 
Georgina K belonged to my friend's family and was named after his late mother. 
I requested same before and was promised one by a SN member but somehow it never materialised.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

If you resend your email address to me by pm, I can try emailing pic of GK to you. Did this once before, but you say it didn't arrive. Graham


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Malcolm, have hunted out the email address that you gave me last time, and have sent pic as attachment. If it doesn't arrive this time, can you confirm your email address by pm. cheers, Graham


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Graham mni tks for the pic and have responded accordingly via email. 
I queried the location of the pic and now realise that GK seemed to be undergoing a facelift, as opposed to a lay-up, any idea where?


----------

